# Egg substitute



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I have a request for an eggless cake. What do you suggest as a substitution?


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

They make an egg substitute, in fact I think it's called "egg substitute", no "egg replacer".
They sell it at health food stores. There are a few recipes on the box and I've found more than a few on line. If you need a flourless, eggless, sugarless, chocolate cake recipe let me know.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I would love to know. My mom and some of my "clients" (i.e. moms friends) have been asking me lately to cut down on fats and carbs. Eliminating eggs and sugar will definatly help... thx.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

ditto on that request. I'd love to have the recipe too.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

I apologize for the length and possible repetition in the following, but here are a bunch of notes I collected while researching egg substitutes for my wife.

I've only tried the banana substitute so far for pancakes. 

Good luck!

---------

Egg Replacer 

¼ teaspoon of Xanthan Gum 
2 Teaspoon of potato Starch 
½ teaspoon of oil. 

2nd Recipe
1½ tablespoon of water 
1½ tablespoon of oil 
1 teaspoon of Baking Powder 

3rd Recipe 
1 teaspoons flax meal to ¼ cup water equals 1 egg. 

4th Recipe 
Pulverize 1 teaspoon whole flax seeds in coffee grinder or blender. Combine with 1/3 cup water and bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 3 to 5 minutes until mixture is consistency of egg whites. Cool mixture before adding to baked goods. Best used in dark dishes since the brown color of flax may discolor baked goods. Mild flavor. 

5th Recipe 
1 Tablespoons of Flax meal to 3 tablespoons of cold water. 

Ener-G Egg Replacer: This is the one used most often in baking; it's really only good for recipes that call for 1 or 2 eggs. You can find it at natural food stores. One whole egg = 1 tsp powder + 2 tbsp water. It's made from potato flour and other vegan leaveners. 

Tofu: Tofu is great for egg substitutions in recipes that call for a lot of egg (like quiches). To substitute for only one egg in a recipe, whip 1/4 cup tofu and add to your cooking. 

Stuff around your kitchen: 
1 whole egg = 2 tbsp water + 1 tbsp oil + 2 tsp baking powder 
1 egg = 1 tbsp ground flax seed simmered in 3 tbsp water 
1 egg = 2 tbsp water + 2 tsp baking powder 
egg white = dissolve 1 tbsp plain agar powder in 1 tbsp water. Whip, chill and whip again. 

For use in sweet baking: 
Try substituting 1 banana or 1/4 cup apple sauce for each egg called for in a sweet, baked recipe. These will flavour the recipe, however, so make sure banana or apple will taste good in it. 

2 Tbsp corn starch = 1 egg 
2 Tbsp arrowroot flour = 1 egg 
2 Tbsp potato starch = 1 egg 
1 heaping Tbsp soy powder + 2 Tbsp water = 1 egg 
1 Tbsp soy milk powder + 1 Tbsp cornstarch + 2 Tbsps water = 1 egg. 
1 Tbsp flax seeds + 1 cup water = 1 egg. Blend seeds and water for 1 to 2 minutes 
until desired consistency. 
1 banana = 1 egg in cakes. 

ONE (1) egg equals any one of the following: 

2 Tbs. flour 
½ tsp. oil 
½ tsp. baking powder 
2 Tbs. liquid 

2 Tbs. water 
1 Tbs. oil 
½ tsp. baking powder 

1 Tbs. flaxseed* (ground in coffee mill) 
3 Tbs. warm water 

1 Tbs. gelatin or fruit pectin 
3 Tbs. warm water 

Yogurt, mashed banana, applesauce, pumpkin, or other pureed fruit or vegetables are good replacements for eggs in muffins or cakes. 

To replace eggs in casseroles, burgers, or loaves try mashed vegetables, tahini, (sesame seed butter) nut butters or rolled oats. 

* Flaxseed is a wonderful source of Biomega Three Fatty acids that our bodies need and usually don’t get enough of._ 

1 egg = 2 tablespoons liquid + 2 tablespoons flour + ½ tablespoon shortening + ½ teaspoon baking powder (Recipe from Substituting Ingredients by Becky Sue Epstein and Hilary Dole Kle 

OR flaxmeal (Make flaxmeal by grinding flaxseed in a blender until it has the consistency of cornmeal. Use two tablespoons flaxmeal plus 1/8 teaspoon baking powder plus 3 tablespoons water for each egg called for in recipe. 

OR gelatin (To replace each egg: Dissolve 1 tablespoon unflavored gelatin in 1 tablespoon cold water, then add 2 tablespoons boiling water. Beat vigorously until frothy.) 

OR cornstarch (Substitute 1 tablespoon cornstarch plus 3 tablespoons water for each egg called for in recipe. 

OR mayonnaise (Substitute 3 tablespoons mayonnaise for each egg called for in recipe.) 

OR Ener-G Egg Replacer (Substitute 1 1/2 teaspoons Egg Replacer plus 2 tablespoons water for each egg called for in recipe.) 

OR bananas (Substitute 1/2 of a mashed ripe banana plus 1/4 teaspoon baking powder for each egg.) 

OR silken tofu (Substitute 1/4 cup tofu for each egg.) 

OR fruit-based fat substitutes (Substitute 2 tablespoons fat substitute for each egg in recipe.) 

Egg White Substitute 
Can be used as an egg white substitute in baking. 
2 tsp. Meringue powder + 2 Tbsp. Water = 1 Egg White 

Wilton Meringue 
Ideal for making meringue shells or for replacing egg white meringue in your favorite recipe. 
1 Tablespoon Meringue Powder 
1/4 cup cold water 
6 Tablespoons plus 2 teaspoons granulated sugar 
1/2 teaspoon flavoring (optional) 

In a large bowl, combine meringue powder, water and 3 Tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon of the sugar. Whip at high speed for 5 minutes. Gradually add rest of sugar and continue whipping at high speed for 5 minutes until meringue is stiff and dry. Recipe makes 3 cups.


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

If you read this reference menual...
http://www.usdec.org/files/pdfs/US08D_10.pdf
You will find whey is used as an egg replacer!


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Sorry I'm so late in replying to this. I sometimes lose time and forget to check posts...There is sugar in this recipe.

Here's the skinny.
* Exported from MasterCook *

Flourless, Eggless, and Butterless Chocolate Torte

Recipe By : Gatewood
Serving Size : 20 Preparation Time :1:00
Categories : Desserts

Amount Measure  Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 pound semisweet chocolate -- chopped
8 ounces soy margarine
4 ounces cocoa powder
10 teaspoons egg replacer
2 tablespoon corn syrup
2 cups water -- warmed
3/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla

In a double boiler type thing, gently melt the margarine, corn syrup and chocolate.
In another bowl whisk the egg replacer, water, vanilla, and water to softish peaks.
Whisk cocoa powder into melted chocolate and margarine.
Then Whisk the egg replacer mixture into that.
Pour into a 10 inch springform pan with the base lined with some bakers paper.
Bake in an oven pre-heated to about 400 for 15 to 20 minutes.
Remove from oven and let cool before un-molding.
I served this with caramelized bananas and a raspberry coulis.



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

NOTES : needs a sauce and or perhaps ice cream to go with.
Very rich.


----------

